# MTB-Marathon in Bad Pyrmont



## GT-Biker (27. Juni 2007)

Ein bisschen Werbung:

Am 01.09.2007 findet in Bad Pyrmont wieder ein MTB-Marathon statt.

hier der Link:

http://www.briese-at-sports.de/html/mtb-marathon.html


----------



## kangaroo-power (31. Juli 2007)

Das ist fein mit der Werbung, wo es doch in diesem Jahr neue Strecken gibt! 44, 58 und 96 Km mit jede menge trails...., würde fast behaupt mit den meisten trails in Norddeutschland,  man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (3. September 2007)

moin,
ich war dieses jahr leider nicht dabei, ich wollte gerne mal wissen, ob die strecke genau so anspruchsvoll war wie im letztem jahr ? mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die fahrer viel länger für die 58km gebraucht haben als für die 70km im vorjahr !

ciao
Markus


----------

